# Malevolence



## bookeyx (Apr 27, 2005)

i saw this movie called Malevolence at blockbuster...i was gonna rent it but they didnt have it in  it looks pretty cool...some sort of classic slasher type of movie. havent seen one of those in a while. so has anybody seen it?


----------



## bookeyx (Apr 29, 2005)

aww nobody is replying lol

well i finally rented it...i gotta say its a great movie. it really took me back to movies like Halloween and Texas Chainsaw Massacre. I gotta get it on dvd to see the xtra features ...and to watch it again. wonder if they will make another one...apparently this movie is  part of a trilogy.



i found official website if anybody is interested: 
http://www.malevolencemovie.com/


----------



## Rane Longfox (Apr 29, 2005)

I've never heard of it...

Doesn't really sound like my kind of film though, so I'm not suprised. Did it come out in cinemas?


----------



## bookeyx (Apr 29, 2005)

yeh im pretty sure it played in selected areas (maybe it still is?)...wasnt world wide though.


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2005)

Probably one of those that stayed in the US...


----------



## bookeyx (Apr 29, 2005)

yeh maybe...where are u from?


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 29, 2005)

If you read my LOCATION - It says, UK...


----------



## bookeyx (Apr 29, 2005)

haha how did i miss that?


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 29, 2005)

Repressed memories?


----------



## The Master™ (Apr 30, 2005)

Depending where bookeyx is from, it could be bad racial memories from the time of the British Empire!!!!


----------



## Rane Longfox (May 1, 2005)

The Master™ said:
			
		

> Depending where bookeyx is from, it could be bad racial memories from the time of the British Empire!!!!


 
Its a fair bet


----------

